# mod_auth_mysql --> htaccess source



## Scopee (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bekomm das wirklich nicht mit der .htacces-Datei hin. mod_auth_mysql ist erfolgreich installiert und ich bleibe ausgerechnet an der .htaccess-Datei kleben  . Folgender Aufbau:

AuthName "Geheim"
AuthType Basic
AuthMySQLHost "localhost"
AuthMySQLUser ****
AuthMySQLPassword ****
AuthMySQLDB ****
AuthMySQLPwTable user_info
AuthMySQlNameField user_name
AuthMySQLPasswordField user_passwd
AuthMySQLPwEncryption crypt
AuthMySQLKeepAlive 1
AuthMySQLAuthoritative 1
AuthMySQLNoPassword 0
AuthMySQLEnable 1

In der Anleitung sind noch 3 Zeilen zusätzlich:

AuthMySQLPort -------- PORT -------- integer port number
AuthMySQLSocket -------- SOCKET -------- full path name of UNIX socket to use
AuthMySQLSaltField -------- SALT -------- "<>", <string> or MySQL column name

Hierbei verstehe ich weder das eine noch das andere. Bzw. wie ermittele ich die Daten? Und what the hell is "AuthMySQLSaltField"! - Ok, die anderen beiden lassen sich mit bisschen Supportgenerve erfragen  ;-] Sind die 3 Daten überhaupt notwenidig?

Datenbank-Dump:
CREATE TABLE `user_info` (
  `user_name` char(255) NOT NULL default '',
  `user_passwd` char(255) NOT NULL default '',
  `user_group` char(255) default NULL,
  `lastlogin` timestamp(14) NOT NULL,
  `lastchange` timestamp(14) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY  (`user_name`)
) TYPE=MyISAM;

INSERT INTO `user_info` VALUES ('test', '$1$lb2bZoHV$RDjVmvstgfe5v4hvtC8My1', NULL, '20050419125533', '20050417195302');

Fehlermeldung (die PW-Abfrage kommt ja nicht mal):
Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator to inform of the time the error occurred and of anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

Schlusswort:
Wäre für jegliche Hilfe diesbezüglich sehr, sehr, sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------

